# Chances of going pro?



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

Sounds pretty impressive to me, for a change. We get a lot of kids posting here with pipedreams of being a pro who don't have a clue. Other guys could answer better, but in short: hard work, dedication, sacrifice, and some luck. It may work out, may not... but chances are it'll take more than you've ever dreamed to make it, and you gotta be realistic.

for some inspiration


----------



## bieberhole69 (Feb 24, 2014)

Well I know what you mean. Sometimes I ditch my girlfriend and friends so I can land a new trick. I really have no reason to lie, I think my biggest problem is I lack a camera man & an editor. What can i do?


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

first i'd say find someone who can tape you... then i'd say learn how to edit it yourself... its not hard at all for most programs it's drag and drop into the space. Plus it's a good skill to have incase snowboarding doesnt work out for you... Oh, and unfortunately you need a triple to even consider going pro these days... (lame right?)


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I can't speak to your posted topic, other than post some videos for us to enjoy.

I see you don't have a camera guy, don't you ever seen guys taping at the hill? Maybe approach them with a small stipend to tape you and carry a flash drive to let them use or transfer on the spot to the flash drive so you have the footage. Maybe even pay them to edit, depending on cost and talent. 

just a few ideas to help you get to that level.

Have you competed in any local or even regional competitions. Even though you love it, semi-pro might be a better 1st step ... just a thought

Good luck either way and find some footage to share and keep us older guys motivated to get better :thumbsup:


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

slyder said:


> I can't speak to your posted topic, other than post some videos for us to enjoy.
> 
> *I see you don't have a camera guy, don't you ever seen guys taping at the hill? Maybe approach them with a small stipend to tape you and carry a flash drive to let them use or transfer on the spot to the flash drive so you have the footage. Maybe even pay them to edit, depending on cost and talent. *
> 
> ...


Maybe those guys would set up an appointment for you and you could pay them to help you out? I'm pretty sure there are a few pretty serious videographers running around your mountain, i mean i see at least 2 guys floating some pretty expensive setups whenever i'm on the mountain...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

If you've got the bag of tricks that you claim, I would think a decent camera guy might be willing to do the work for free just to slap his name on it.


----------



## bieberhole69 (Feb 24, 2014)

I have entered in 1 competition last year. It was a big air contest at Blue mountain Pennsylvania. I got first place with a perfect score. Landed fs cab 9 tuck knee and bs 7 nose to tail grab. Copied that one from the legend sage himself haha. That's where flow offered to sign me on the spot but I turned it down because they're known for their stiff boards. I have gotten offers from little companies if I just post photos but I want something huge. Nitro has contacted me in the past but I don't have a filmer. My parents just can't afford it honestly and I'm only 16.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

You shouldn't have turned Flow down. You aren't a pro yet and so you can't afford to be picky. If I were you I would get a friend who has a camera and get him to film you.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, Flow sponsors a lot of very good riders, Scotty Lago probably the best known among them.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Being sponsored by Flow you get free boards till you find one you love, rather then $500 each board to find one you love.

I think this weekend you just ask your friends, any park rats at your local hill.

Does your school or a local college have a filming/photography class. This could be a class project for someone, or hire a college student in the cinematic degree 
All good choices but may require some leg work/ effort on your part and/or a small amount of cash


----------



## bieberhole69 (Feb 24, 2014)

Bamfboardman said:


> You shouldn't have turned Flow down. You aren't a pro yet and so you can't afford to be picky. If I were you I would get a friend who has a camera and get him to film you.


Well I know but they do contracts which I know I wouldn't abide by. I really hope a camera man is going to help my exposure.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

something is rotten in Denmark.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

bieberhole69 said:


> Well I know but they do contracts which I know I wouldn't abide by. I really hope a camera man is going to help my exposure.


Unless the contracts were absurd I doubt you can't abide by them. You're acting really stuck up and weird about flow. 
I smell a troll? :dunno:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Find some good filmers....if you are that good and have a reasonably good personality to work with...a good photo/filmer are always looking for good folks to film....but ur their bitch...they will have their time, gear and rep. invested..and they don't want to waste it on some fuck that can't do the shot or is too much of a little bitch to work with.

btw getting flowed equipment is not being sponsored...its like a pre-sponsorship to see if you have potential for taking it further....a lot of folks that have some skills get flowed. And sponsorship also involves image and personality to market...so its skills, image, personality and developing relationships.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

What's wrong with Flow ? :dunno:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

MarshallV82 said:


> What's wrong with Flow ? :dunno:


He wants something (and i quote) HUGE. Cant blame him.

OP: Maybe you should look up a company called DCSnow... I heard they are huge and give huge sponsor deals with totally open contracts to lots of unknown riders.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

F1EA said:


> He wants something (and i quote) HUGE. Cant blame him.
> 
> OP: Maybe you should look up a company called DCSnow... I heard they are huge and give huge sponsor deals with totally open contracts to lots of unknown riders.


Lol nice sarcastic post. OP why are you turning down free shit? Not all of flow's boards are super stiff. You could probably find something you like. And getting your name out there is the most important part.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

bieberhole69 said:


> I'm new to this site but i've always looked for a place to ask questions. I'm 16 years old, and I ride at Big boulder park PA. I love snowboarding to death and i couldn't see myself doing anything else when im older. Which brings me to the question, whats the chances I have to go pro? I have a decent bag of tricks i guess but im not sponsored. I've been offered by flow but i turned them down because their boards suck. I can throw 900's (most grabs besides like seatbelts, double tails. The weird ones.) I can Double rodeo 10, BS double cork 10 & im working on FS double cork 900's this weekend. My rail game is okay, I can do the normal bs/fs 270's on 270's out. Blunts/boards/nose & tail. I just want to know what it takes for me to reach that level. Anyone have a clue?


Cool you can claim on the Internet. That's like half way to being pro. I mean every good rider just trolls the forums of the Internet talking about tricks they can do and how no one else can. 



bieberhole69 said:


> Well I know what you mean. Sometimes I ditch my girlfriend and friends so I can land a new trick. I really have no reason to lie, I think my biggest problem is I lack a camera man & an editor. What can i do?


 Video or it didn't happen. 



andrewdod said:


> first i'd say find someone who can tape you... then i'd say learn how to edit it yourself... its not hard at all for most programs it's drag and drop into the space. Plus it's a good skill to have incase snowboarding doesnt work out for you... Oh, and unfortunately you need a triple to even consider going pro these days... (lame right?)


No, just fucking no. Triples are for gymnasts. 



bieberhole69 said:


> I have entered in 1 competition last year. It was a big air contest at Blue mountain Pennsylvania. I got first place with a perfect score. Landed fs cab 9 tuck knee and bs 7 nose to tail grab. Copied that one from the legend sage himself haha. That's where flow offered to sign me on the spot but I turned it down because they're known for their stiff boards. I have gotten offers from little companies if I just post photos but I want something huge. Nitro has contacted me in the past but I don't have a filmer. My parents just can't afford it honestly and I'm only 16.


Claimers going to claim and trolls going to troll. 

If you can afford to snowboard you can afford to get a camera or hire someone to film you.


----------



## KellionBane (Oct 20, 2013)

Flow sent me some stickers... I'm sponsored, right?

Seriously, you should have said yes to them... It would have been experience under your belt, and helped you get in with more companies.


----------



## Krato (Apr 29, 2013)

Dude here's the thing.

If we rode like we do now but hopped in a time machine 5 or 10 years ago there would be thousands of pros. To be a pro means to ride at a level that the rest of the industry is catching up to. And you have to ride at that ever increasing level with a consistency of pros until you do so for so long that people will want to watch you. 

Don't get me wrong, if you aren't bullshitting you've closed most the distance, but if you want to go pro you are going to have to push yourself as hard as you can from here on out every single year.


----------



## bieberhole69 (Feb 24, 2014)

I appreciate all of the responses guys. To the guy saying I'm claiming stuff, I completely understand man it's an online site an I have no video to back it up. If you guys give me some time I'll find a local filmer and hit you all with an edit. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

beeberhole69, best screenname haahhhaaaaa, thx for the morning LOL


----------



## Justman1020 (Nov 21, 2011)

OU812 said:


>



Im still over here doin my quad corks, yall saw the video i posted on the tube right?!?
:yahoo:


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

bieberhole69 said:


> I've been offered by flow but i turned them down because their boards suck.


haha tool. Is this really what you told their rep if/when you were offered?

Pretty solid chance you've been blackballed or had your name talked down a bit by the Flow rep to the other local, regional reps because of that.


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

I challenged Shaun White to a 1 on 1 and beat him bad. Burton said they would sponsor me with no restrictions.. I said no because I'm too good for Burton :dizzy:

Seriously OP.. No money, no camera, internetz claimz..... If you truly can do what you are saying and Flow offered you a sponsorship, you are dumb for not taking it. Not sure if I believe your post at this point.


----------

